# Blackstone Griddle Chorizo Tacos



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 19, 2020)

Wanted some street tacos and beans for dinner. My wife is sleeping before her late shift tonight.

Refried bean first.







After the beans are off now the chorizo. This is 2 pounds






Do the hibachi on it for while.






Lay out a couple corn tortillas on the meat to pick up some heat.






Git em ready on the taco holder.






Now eat em.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks very tasty.    Come to PA and make some for me before it gets to cold.  LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks very tasty.    Come to PA and make some for me before it gets to cold.  LOL


Baaaaahahahaha
I told Bear no im not going up there, and your in antartica.....brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 19, 2020)

Yumm!! Chorizo is my go to for taco night! Looks real good!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Baaaaahahahaha
> I told Bear no im not going up there, and your in antartica.....brrrrrrrrrr



Nah.   60's here now.  Only had a slight frost this morning.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice meal .


----------



## xray (Sep 19, 2020)

Very nice! I’ll take 4 please.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice piece of work, Like! I need to get taco holders. RAY


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 20, 2020)

Looks tasty Rick, nice cook!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2020)

Looks awesome Rick!
Love the taco holder.
Sure would be easy to fill them up.
Lately I’ve given up on taco shells & started using tostados.
You just load them up & they don’t break apart.
Al


----------

